# Artifical Hatching?



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

So, I decided I was prepared enough to breed my two crowntails. He built the most fantastic bubble nest. Like seriously, he should have won an award for it. They did a wonderful job together. They did the deed in about 2 hours after being released together. I counted a few eggs in the nest and I was stoked, then I noticed him eating all the eggs. :|

If I tried again in 2 weeks and took the male out at the same time I took the female out, do you think the fry would have a shot at surviving? What sort of special care would I have to provide?


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Someone here tried artifical hatching before but i for got the name.When your bettas are spawning,do you watch them?If you do they will eat the eggs.If they are first timmers,they have a chance of eating the eggs since they are new to it.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes eggs/fry can survive without the male but hatch rate is rather low due to fungus and other parasites. Try reducing the water and adding more plants to give them a better chance.

When artificially hatching eggs, you'd have to move them to a small bowl or something (I use icecream/cereal plastic bowls). I often use 2-3 bowls depending on the number of eggs. If the male almost immediately eats the eggs, you'd have to scoop them as soon as the male/female puts them in the nest or when they're still on the floor (I use a straw - cover one end with a finger or thumb and put the other end near the eggs then release finger and immediately close again). IME hatch rate for these cases are low (using straw).

Fill the bowl with about 2cm new clean water. Make the eggs separate as possible to avoid bad eggs ruining good eggs. On day 2/3 (or when they begin to hatch) I remove the bad eggs. OFL places a snail in to eat the bad eggs. Keep fry in there until 2 days after free swimming. On day 3-4 I place a snail in the bowl because I want to start feeding egg yolk... just a tiny drop. Before I move them, I float the bowl in the tub/tank they'll be moved to (You can also do this to heat the bowl). ... oh, don't forget to cover the bowl - just enough to avoid dust/debris from getting in, but loose enough not to disturb fry when you open it.

Hatch rate depends on how good the eggs are. I've had 0-100% hatch (per bowl - not per spawn). 

Good luck.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

That is pretty much how I do my artificial hatch too-different container but same method. 
I have also used the spawning tank-this depends on my spawning plans/need for the tank. If I don't need it for about a month-I will leave the eggs/nest and remove the male. I get a pretty good hatch-hard to give a percent since I don't know how many eggs I have to start with-but I generally end up with about 60-100 fry if I leave them in the tank and double that if I use a cup. 
I also use a natural method to spawn-using a full to the top with water, soil based, heavy planted tank with shrimp, common snails and a young BN pleco.

I haven't seen much difference in hatch rate with the natural method-but a big difference in survival and growth rate as compared to the half full bare bottom method. I get much healthier, tougher fast growing fry in these systems.


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

When I move them to a cup, should I try to take the bubble nest as well, or will they be okay without it? He makes it to the point of where I can count a very small amount of eggs in the nest. As soon as they are done spawning and I take the female out, he gradually starts to eat them. 

Is it true that he will eat the eggs if I watch?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

When I use a cup/container to artificial hatch-I lower the cup next to the nest and allow it to flow in the cup-Anchor, nest and eggs all flow into the cup. Very few of my eggs fall-but the ones that do fall to the bottom usually will hatch-I like to add a very small common snail after the first 24-32 hours more or less. The snail will eat the bad eggs first before they start on the healthy eggs and this helps to keep all of them safe IME.

Some males are picky and some could care less if you watch them spawning. Usually what will cause a male to eat healthy/fertile eggs is when they are disturbed too much-like, when you put your hands, nets...etc.. in the tank or move things around too much etc.....
Some males will feel threatened and eat the eggs/fry-They look at it like if anything is going to get that high protein..I will-so that I will have the energy to spawn again.
Some males could care less what you do in the tank-I have some that I can move the male out and then add him back and he still tends to his offspring and others if you do anything near the tank they eat eggs and/or fry.
They do love to keep us on our toes....lol.....


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

Oldfishlady said:


> When I use a cup/container to artificial hatch-I lower the cup next to the nest and allow it to flow in the cup-Anchor, nest and eggs all flow into the cup. Very few of my eggs fall-but the ones that do fall to the bottom usually will hatch-I like to add a very small common snail after the first 24-32 hours more or less. The snail will eat the bad eggs first before they start on the healthy eggs and this helps to keep all of them safe IME.
> 
> Some males are picky and some could care less if you watch them spawning. Usually what will cause a male to eat healthy/fertile eggs is when they are disturbed too much-like, when you put your hands, nets...etc.. in the tank or move things around too much etc.....
> Some males will feel threatened and eat the eggs/fry-They look at it like if anything is going to get that high protein..I will-so that I will have the energy to spawn again.
> ...


The first time he spawned, I took the female out and didn't go near his tank for 2 days. I went over to look for tails, but the nest had dissolved and he was on the other side of the tank. Do you think he is infertile? I'll try to spawn him again soon, and attempt the artifical hatching method. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Could be infertile eggs from either side..male or the female....You might try a different female too-unless you already have. 

I like to give my breeder 3 chances and on the 4th attempt I collect the eggs to artificial hatch.

I also, turn off the lights at night-I don't think it matters if the light are on or off with some males-but you might try that if you have been leaving them on at night.
Fish have what is called a "Lateral Line" that they use somewhat like echo location and can function/tend to nest/eggs/fry without lights.


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

Oldfishlady said:


> Could be infertile eggs from either side..male or the female....You might try a different female too-unless you already have.
> 
> I like to give my breeder 3 chances and on the 4th attempt I collect the eggs to artificial hatch.
> 
> ...


 
I'm going to try him again with another female, this will be girl number 3. It's good to know that I can turn off the lights, it drives my BF crazy. Haha.


----------



## Sakejing (Oct 21, 2012)

can you upload a pic of the snail please?? my eggs just hatched in the container


----------

